# Alix, FACS stands for Family and Consumer Science



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

It use to be called Home Economics. This is my 28th year at the same school. I teach Foods I, which is the basic foods class. My mother was a Home Economics teacher for 30 years in another school system. My brother is a personal chef. My dad and mom use to cater parties. Cooking runs in the family.


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey thanks. Here in Canada it is still called Home Ec. LOL. I missed this earlier when I was on. And I can TELL cooking runs in your family. Keep those recipes coming!


----------

